# faire des/ses emplettes



## edgarcz

Bonjour !
Est-ce que cette expression faire des emplettes est vieilli?


----------



## LV4-26

Personnellement, non, je ne dirais pas que c'est vieilli.


----------



## DearPrudence

Pour moi, oui, un peu quand même  Je ne le dirais qu'en plaisantant et je le qualifierais de "plaisant". Mais bon, je suis une punk !


----------



## Chimel

DearPrudence said:


> Pour moi, oui, un peu quand même  Je ne le dirais qu'en plaisantant et je le qualifierais de "plaisant". Mais bon, je suis une punk !


Alors, je suis un punk aussi... Je trouve que le qualificatif "plaisant" est très pertinent: cela fait partie de ces mots et expressions qui ne sont pas encore tout à fait sortis de l'usage mais qu'on utilise avec un petit clin d'oeil, un peu aussi par nostalgie. Il y a fort à parier que, pour la génération suivante, ils seront vieillis.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Bien que non punk, je partage l'avis de Chimel. Il n'est pas encore vieilli mais est en train de vieillir En France du moins. Il me semble que c'est encore bien utilisé au Québec mais c'est à confirmer.


----------



## edgarcz

Et on peut faire cette plaisanterie avec une jeune fille qui resemble comme une grand-mère ? Ça marcherait ?


----------



## Chimel

N'exagérons rien: ce n'est pas non plus une plaisanterie (même si cet usage a été qualifié de "plaisant", subtilités de la langue...).

Si je dis à une jeune fille "Tu vas faire tes emplettes?", je ne sous-entends pas pour autant qu'elle ressemble à une grand-mère, si c'est ça le sens de ta question. J'utilise simplement une expression un peu passée de mode - et encore, LV4-26, par exemple, ne le ressent peut-être pas ainsi. C'est peut-être moi qui suis un peu vieillot dans ma façon de parler (ou qui joue à l'être), c'est peut-être parce qu'elle prend un vieux cabas comme dans le temps alors qu'aujourd'hui on se sert plutôt de sacs ou de bacs en plastique, ou c'est peut-être juste pour le plaisir de ne pas dire banalement "faire tes courses"...


----------



## edgarcz

@lacuzon,  au Québec on dit "magasiner"... 
@chimel, oui, mais tu ne connais pas quoi  peut-elle comprendre, si tu dis comme ça. Peut-être elle peut mal prendre tes paroles à сause de quelque chose...


----------



## LV4-26

Le TLFi confirme que l'expression est bien "vieillie". Au temps pour moi donc.
Dans la mesure où c'est une expression qui est comprise par presque tout le monde, j'ai hésité à dire qu'elle était "vieillie"
En revanche, il est exact que ceux qui l'utilisent le font toujours avec un léger sourire.


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien moi, qui ne suis plus une poulette du printemps, il m'arrive de dire _emplettes_.   Comme dans : _Je n'ai pas encore terminé mes emplettes de Noël. _

Et je fais la même nuance entre _courses _et _emplettes  _que Carnesecchi, au numéro 6 de *ce fil*. 

Oui, au Québec on dit_ magasiner_ et _magasinage _aussi, pour _"shopping".  _

Mais dans mon vocabulaire, _faire *d*es emplettes_, c'est acheter de petites choses. Alors qu'il peut m'arriver de _magasiner _sans rien acheter.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je rejoins l'avis de Nicomon et de Carnesecchi, emplettes = petites courses. Achats est plus général voire spécialisé pour des choses importantes.


----------



## Chimel

Lacuzon said:


> Je rejoins l'avis de Nicomon et de Carnesecchi, emplettes = petites courses.


Est-ce bien ce que dit Carnesecchi? Pour lui, _faire ses courses _désigne plutôt des achats quotidiens, notamment alimentaires, alors _faire des emplettes _concerne plutôt des achats de vêtements ou d'articles de loisirs, du "shopping"... ce qui est généralement plus cher !

Personnellement, je ne fais pas de distinction de sens entre ces deux expressions, mais si je comprends bien, ceux qui en font une réservent plutôt _emplettes _à des achats plus occasionnels et donc aussi souvent *plus *importants (cf. aussi les emplettes de Noël, de Nicomon).


----------



## Lacuzon

Fichtre, je ne finis par ne plus savoir ! Pour moi, faire des emplettes c'est à la fois faire de petites courses (Jai quelques emplettes à faire) et acheter des choses non alimentaires.


----------



## Nicomon

Lacuzon said:


> Fichtre, je ne finis par ne plus savoir ! Pour moi, faire des emplettes c'est à la fois faire de petites courses (Jai quelques emplettes à faire) et acheter des choses non alimentaires.


 Ben voilà!  Pour moi aussi.  Je suis allée chez Jean Coutu, et j'ai fait de petites emplettes. J'ai acheté un parfum, un magazine, une crème solaire...  donc pas nécessairement des articles chers, mais non alimentaires.


----------



## persona67

Bien que je regrette un peu la quasi-disparition de cette expression, que je trouve jolie, je ne l'utilise plus du tout spontanément parce que, LV4-26, elle n'est certainement pas "comprise par presque tout le monde" - et j'ai quinze ans de plus que vous...


----------



## LV4-26

On peut remarquer que l'article (défini ou indéfini) modifie le sens.

_Faire *les* courses_ est très clair. Il s'agit des achats réguliers (à peu près hebdomadaires chez moi) et qui concernent presque exclusivement l'alimentaire.

On ne dit jamais _faire *les* emplettes_.
On dit rarement _faire *les* achats_, sauf peut-être pour les/ses "achats de Noël", par exemple.

Avec le pronom indéfini, _faire des courses_ peut, je pense, s'employer de deux manières
- dans le même sens que _faire des achats_
_Je te laisse, j'ai des/quelques courses à faire_
- dans le même sens que _faire *les* courses_ quand, par exemple, on a dépassé la date .
_Le frigo est vide; il faudrait qu'on fasse des courses._


----------



## Maître Capello

Voir également le fil faire des/les courses, magasins, achats, commissions, provisions, etc.


----------



## chercheuse

Sauriez-vous me dire si l'expression "faire ses emplettes sur Internet" est correcte? ou faut-il dire obligatoirement "faires ses achats sur Internet"
Merci à tous/toutes.


----------



## Phenyx13

Bonjour,

Ton expression "faire ses emplettes sur Internet" est tout à fait correcte mais un peu plus familière que "faires ses achats sur Internet".


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Comme déjà indiqué, l'expression peut très bien s'utiliser dans le cas d'internet. Il suffit de se souvenir qu'elle correspond à des achats de faible valeur : ainsi, l'acquisition sur internet d'une voiture ou d'un téléviseur ne rentrerait pas dans le cadre de ce qu'on peut appeler "des emplettes" !


----------



## Roméo31

Pour _le Grand Larousse illustré de 2015_, "emplette" et  "faire des emplettes" ne sont pas vieillis.

 "Emplette" signifie, toujours selon ce dictionnaire :

"1. Achat d'objets ou de marchandises d'un usage courant. Faire des emplettes. Faire l'emplette de qqch. 

2. Objet acheté ; achat." 

En revanche, pour la 9e éd. du _Dictionnaire de l'Académie française_, le substantif "emplette" est "vieilli".



> *EMPLETTE*, subst. fém.
> *A. Vieilli.  *Achat de marchandises, d'objets d'usage courant et d'une valeur peu importante. _Faire des emplettes; aller, venir aux emplettes.  __Elle me fit promettre (...) de venir la prendre le lendemain..._



Choisis ton camp camarade !


----------

